# OS 9.2 Password reset



## unckayakguy (Jun 25, 2005)

Is there any way to reset the Owner password in OS 9.2 without using the Mac OS boot disc (the only account in OS 9.2 is Owner)? I do not have access to my boot disc right now. I need to be able to get into OS 9.2 so I can change the startup disk to OS 10.3.9, to which I know all the passwords. Open Firmware has been disabled. 

Thank you,
Jon


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 25, 2005)

You can't reset an OS 9 password from a boot disk.

If you reboot into OS 9, just hold the shift key during boot to disable extensions.
If this does not work, you may be running some software usually used by schools to provide basically a driver-level login password. If this is the case, you will need to know the password, and unlikely to get around that. 
Find an OS 9 installer CD, and boot to that. If you cannot boot (asks for a password) Then you may need to erase the drive
If you can boot to the OS 9 CD, then go into YOUR System Folder (not the folder named System, but the one named System Folder), open the Extensions folder, and take out the Multi-User Startup file. You should then be able to startup into OS 9.
If all you need is setting Startup Disk to OS X, so you can boot to OS X, you can do that while still booted to the OS 9 installer CD...
hope this helps


----------

